# االاقسام العامة > المنبر الاسلامي > إرشيف رمضـانيات 1432 هـ >  >  بوست خاص بتبادل التهانى بمناسبة حلول شهر رمضان المعظم

## musab aljak

*:bsm:

شَهْرُ رَمَضَانَ الَّذِيَ أُنزِلَ فِيهِ الْقُرْآنُ هُدًى لِّلنَّاسِ وَبَيِّنَاتٍ  
مِّنَ الْهُدَى وَالْفُرْقَانِ فَمَن شَهِدَ مِنكُمُ الشَّهْرَ فَلْيَصُمْهُ  وَمَن

كَانَ مَرِيضًا أَوْ عَلَى سَفَرٍ فَعِدَّةٌ مِّنْ أَيَّامٍ  أُخَرَ يُرِيدُ اللّهُ
بِكُمُ الْيُسْرَ وَلاَ يُرِيدُ بِكُمُ الْعُسْرَ  وَلِتُكْمِلُواْ الْعِدَّةَ وَلِتُكَبِّرُواْ
اللّهَ عَلَى مَا هَدَاكُمْ  وَلَعَلَّكُمْ تَشْكُرُونَ

أحب أهني نفسي واهنيكم واهني الامه الاسلاميه عامة  والسودانية والمريخية على وجه الخصوص بمناسبة حلول شهر رمضان  المبارك وأسال الله لي ولكم ان  يعيننا على صيامه  وقيامه



*

----------


## عجبكو

*مبروك عليك الشهر يا غالي و علي الجميع 
*

----------


## عجبكو

*الذين يشاهدون محتوى الموضوع الآن : 2 ( الأعضاء 2 والزوار 0)
‏عجبكو*, ‏غندور


منور يا غندووووووووووووووووووور 
*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*كل عام والامه الاسلاميه بخير وامن وامان
وربنا يحفظ بلدنا من الفتن ماظهر منها ومابطن 
تصمو وتفطرو علي خير يااحباب
والعغو والعافيه
*

----------


## غندور

*
*

----------


## الدسكو

*كل سنة وانت طيب ورمضان كريم يا زعيم
                        	*

----------


## غندور

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عجبكو
					

الذين يشاهدون محتوى الموضوع الآن : 2 ( الأعضاء 2 والزوار 0)
‏عجبكو*, ‏غندور


منور يا غندووووووووووووووووووور 



تسلم يا حبيب
*

----------


## ابوالشوش2

*رمضان كريم 

شهر التوبة والرحمة والمغفرة 

اولة رحمة واوسطة مغفرة واخرة عتق من النار 

  اللهم اجعلنا من الصائمين الشهر وتقبل صيامنا وقيامنا وانزل لنا الرحمة والبركة فية




 مبروووووك بقدوم الشهر الفضيل لكل اعضاء المنبر
                        	*

----------


## مناوي

*اهني الامة الاسلامية في مشارق الارض ومغاربها بحلول شهر رمضان المعظم  

اعاده الله علينا وعلي الامة الاسلامية بالخير واليمن والبركات 

ربنا يجعلنا من عتقاء هذا الشهر الكريم
                        	*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الأخوة والأخوات الكرام من ادارة واعضاء بالمنبريسعدنا أن نتقدم لكم جميعاً بخالص التهنئة بمناسبة حلول شهر رمضان المبارك أعاده الله على الجميع بالخير واليمن والبركات .. 

ونسأل الله أن يعين الجميع على الصيام والقيام وتلاوة القران .. وقد جاء فى الحديث الشريف ( الصيام والقرآن يشفعان للعبد يوم القيامة ... ) فهنيئا لكم ولنا جميعا بشهر الصيام والقران
وليكن شعارنا فى هذا الشهر هو العفوالتسامح ونبذ الخلافات فيما بيننا .. وهو فرصة نعتذر فيها ونسامح بعضنا البعض .. 
قال ابن القيم (رحمه الله) : " يا ابن آدم إن بينك وبين الله خطايا وذنوب لايعلمها إلا هو وإنك تحب أن يغفرها لك الله، فإذا أحببت أن يغفرها لك فاغفر أنت لعباده ، وإن أحببت أن يعفو عنك فاعف أنت عن عباده ، فإنما الجزاء من جنس العمل.
*

----------

* 



*

----------


## Deimos

*    ...       ...

  ...         ...

*

----------

* 
*

----------

*

*

----------

* 


*

----------

*        .................

*

----------

* 

..   
                        	*

----------

*                          ..        ....   ...
*

----------


## musab aljak

*







*

----------

* 
 
*

----------


## مناوي

*


اَللّهُمَّ اجْعَلْني فيهِ مِنَ المُسْتَغْفِرينَ، واجْعَلْني فيهِ مِن عبادِكَ الصّالحينَ القانتين، وَاجْعَلْني فيهِ مِنْ أوْلِيائِكَ الْمُقَرَّبينَ، بِرَأفَتِكَ يا أرْحَمَ الرّاحِمينَ .

انه شهر الرحمة .. كم من يتيم ينتظر الإحسان .. وكم من يتيم يتمنى أن نمسح على رأسه بكلمات المؤمنين .. فالقلوب المرهفة للعطاء لا تستكين في هذا الشهر الكريم .. فهي تهرع لهؤلاء الأيتام بالإحسان .. وما جزء الإحسان عند الله غير الإحسان 
*

----------


## مناوي

*


رمضان كريم كلمة نرددها كلما رأينا قريب أو بعيد أخ أو صديق .
*

----------


## مناوي

* 
*

----------


## ود من الله

*كل عام وانتم بخير يا شباب ورمضان كريم

*

----------


## لؤي شرفي

*رمضان كريم
كل عام وانتم بخير..
ونطلب من الجميع العفو ان ذل لساننا يوما نحو شخص..
العفو والعافيه وتصوموا وتفطروا علي خير ياأروع ناس..
                        	*

----------


## looly

*كل عام والجميع بخير وتصوموا وتفطروا طيبين ان شاء الله
                        	*

----------

